# Tractor scanner/diagnostics tool



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Well just in discussion about new tractors and all the electronics making it hard to diagnose what is wrong compared to the old iron it made me think there must be something out there like the car and truck OBD scanners and apparently there is.

http://www.obdmonitor.com/off-highway_diagnostics.html

Does anybody have a scanner for their tractors?? It seems to me like it could save some money and headache for those that already have a pretty decent in house shop/mechanic but can't figure out if it is an electronic issue or mechanical. Anyways makes me feel a little more hopeful about those new wonderfully comfortable and convenient wire tractors.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A decent find but a little pricy. But like anything electronic with time the price will go down.


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm looks interesting....at least until I saw the price. Would be nice to have but I don't have enough breakdowns/issues to warrant spending that kind of money.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We bought a brand new Massey Ferugusen 1759 little tractor this spring. Immediately it had clutch issues. Meaning if you rode the clutch even for a few seconds while hooking up an implement or needing to go slow for a bit, a beeping would start then in about a minute the tractor would shut down on it's own. They came out from the dealer and the service guy had a computer like what that link is and the guy said they cost the dealer $8000 and it only works with MF/Agco machines of last years models and newer. So that makes that scanner cheap. They thought that our problem just needed a software update, but it really had a problem with the clutch module (think computer). Which in itself is weird to me that once in awhile a person might need to update software on a tractor or machine, but of course a regular person can't do it. Hopefully some day manufacturers will place software updates on the internet which a person could download to a usb drive or something and install in the tractor themselves. Kind of like updating a driver on a computer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

/sigh

Anybody remember the good ole days when at most you might have to buy a special wrench or tool for a new tractor?

Dragged my feet for ever before buying a full set of metric wrenches, gear wrenches, and impact sockets.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I just have a hard time bringing myself to buy a tractor that you need a computer technician when something is giving problems. When something goes wrong with all these sensors and electonics and then shuts the tractor down you have to call for the technician at the dealership to come out and they are a week backed up and you needed the tractor right then you are screwed. I would much assume to have something mechanical that you can work on yourself or most any good mechanic could when you have troubles in the field.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Everything it seems has software. Last summer when we had the accumulator taken off our 3x3 baler and a rolling chute put on with weighing kit the instructions specifically said for the dealer to update the baler software at the time of install. The dealer didn't so then they had to come out. Except for that I really like all the new electronics in equipment, but like everyone I wish they were more owner friendly, but I think these things are profit centers for dealers also.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Everything it seems has software. Last summer when we had the accumulator taken off our 3x3 baler and a rolling chute put on with weighing kit the instructions specifically said for the dealer to update the baler software at the time of install. The dealer didn't so then they had to come out. Except for that I really like all the new electronics in equipment, but like everyone I wish they were more owner friendly, but I think these things are profit centers for dealers also.


Its the same thing that was happening with cars 20 years ago. Lots of electronics. Fuel injection. People said they liked the old ones better cause they could work on them. Dealers did this one purpose so you had to take your cars in to be fixed. Now with so many aftermarket stuff lots of guys in there back yard can easily fix them. If there is money to be made someone will make a tool/program to figure out how to fix the new tractors. Than someone else will say I can do it this way to avoid the patent and have it even cheaper to sell to gain market share.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Its the same thing that was happening with cars 20 years ago. Lots of electronics. Fuel injection. People said they liked the old ones better cause they could work on them. Dealers did this one purpose so you had to take your cars in to be fixed. Now with so many aftermarket stuff lots of guys in there back yard can easily fix them. If there is money to be made someone will make a tool/program to figure out how to fix the new tractors. Than someone else will say I can do it this way to avoid the patent and have it even cheaper to sell to gain market share.


Now for a good question, will the new tractors go the way of Microsoft? XP worked just fine, many people preferred it over the new alternatives, but Microsoft no longer supports it so NO tech support. Will todays new tractors become obsolete in 10 or 15 years because the manufacturer no longer supports the software that runs it?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Now for a good question, will the new tractors go the way of Microsoft? XP worked just fine, many people preferred it over the new alternatives, but Microsoft no longer supports it so NO tech support. Will todays new tractors become obsolete in 10 or 15 years because the manufacturer no longer supports the software that runs it?


Good question.

Another option might be the software might all become closer to the same. They are already doing this with the software of the machinery. Just like in the past every tractor maker(most anyways) had a special hydraulic coupler. Now they are pretty much all the same.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

It is a very interesting development in tractors. I for one do enjoy technology (when it is working) and can work on it if I know what is wrong. I would be more likely to buy a scanner like this if I had a few more pieces of equipment that required it. Dealer support is also a BIG issue for me since most of the dealers on my side of the border are at least 7 hours drive.....one way!


----------

